# Project: Dark Master (Cooler Master case mod entry, too late eeek!)



## snailmods (Jun 12, 2011)

Project: Dark Master 

(Intel Skulltrail Stretched Wavemaster
Welcome to the Dark Side mod)


Upoload 1 -  12.06.11

Maybe this is becoming an obsession with stretching Cooler Master wavemaster chassis’s or a mid life mod dilemma, not seeing a chassis that inspires me in the way it should for that passion & drive needed for case modding.

However, this latest reincarnation of the long-term wavemster mod is featuring an Intel Skulltrail, Tri-Fire HD5870 setup. I have been planning for a couple of years now purely to have my own dual CPU case mod to use on a day to day basis for all apps, etc, etc. The Skulltrail although dated against the latest release of say the EVGA SR-2. But for me the Skulltrail has a niche appeal in a sleek looking chassis to which gives me eagerness to start the case mod.








Again I cannot thank the sponsors that have come forward & offer support in various area’s of parts etc. But the main components, original cooler master Wavemaster case (yes one I purchased) all is owned by my good self; hence I’m entering the case mod in the Cooler Master Case Mod 2011 competition.


































The modern cases covered in plastic just don't offer the same appeal to a completely aluminium case like an Wavemaster or modern ATSC840 (which again I previously modded as project: Carbon Overclock CeBit 09)
The Wavemaster not being wide or 'fat' really appeals as it looks so sleek, whether they are, mini, standard or stretched in appearance. A timeless classic I my mind and now revamped to use modern hardware & cooling components.

















The concept for the project that is entering in the Cooler Master case mod competition is a stretched Wavemaster chassis as see in the previous wavemaster case mod. This gives the case a total height of 700mm. It still looks in proportion and being 'sleek' rather than 'chubby' is what I'm trying to achieve tbh. 


This is mainly due to the hardware that is going to be crammed n this case mod.
I've not to date seen anyone extend a well loved Cooler Master chassis to take the latest hardware or hardware of a niche dual CPU motherboard like the one I have chosen for the case mod, the mighty Intel Skulltrail DX4500.













There is a lot of modding involved in building a half height second chassis, right across to changing the wavemaster motherboard to hold the Skulltraill system. As the stock wavemaster mobo tray is just not large enough for the Skulltrail!
Also allot of cutting to house the top 360mm radiator and show off the internals of the Skulltrail without the 5 1/4" covering the hardware. Out with the hacksaw again & I've cut as much I'd like to from the 5 1/4" drive bay housings purely to show all of the Intel Skulltrail and water cooling loops alike.
Moving on to the old style cases or some new for that matter, I feel that you tend not to see a great deal of the internals, due to the drive bay holders. This mod really has no need for a DVD / Blue Ray drive so I’d rather show the complete motherboard & water cooling setup as neatly as possible. (only room for a Intel Skulltrail)
With that in mind I’ve cut the viewable drive bay holder down to a minimum size and slotted the other side as well, so too much rigidity is lost in the chassis itself.





















Again thanks for looking & comments always welcome good & bad.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 13, 2011)

subbed


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jun 13, 2011)

sub'd


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 13, 2011)

wow 
dual processor + water cooling 
just in my imagination


----------

